# panic with pkg



## ptr (Apr 13, 2017)

I am running V11.0 without problems.
`pkg install xfburn` 
does update the database first and offered an update of pkg: I answered yes.
after that I did again `pkg install xfburn`.
it showed the packages to install, answered yes again, the download started
but stopped after 33% of the first file and no more move possible. Therefore
I pushed the powerbutton, the system shut down.
Reboot and `pkg install xfburn` and immediately the prompt came up.
`fsck -y` showed that the man8 directory was damaged and could not be repaired because
the system is only readable.
`man pkg` gave this message:

```
panic: ufs_dirbad: /: bad dir ino 193511 at offset 3072: mangled entry
cpuid=1
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc0d6594f at kdb_backtrace+0x4f
#1 0xc0d15515 at vpanic+0x115
#2 0xc0d153fb at panic+0x1b
#3 0xc107f2d9 at ufs_lookup_ino+0x1099
#4 0xc107e23a at ufs_lookup+0x2a
#5 0xc13616a9 at VOP_CACHEDLOOKUP_AVP+0x69
#6 0xc0de0119 at vfs_cache_lookup+0xe9
#7 0xc1361589 at VOP_LOOKUP_AVP+0x69
#8 0xc0deb093 at lookup+0x503
#9 0xc0dea792 at namei+0x5b2
#10 0xc0e0696e at kern_statat+0xae
#11 0xc0e0689a at sys_stat+0x4e
#12 0xc132fa48 at syscall+0x678
#13 0xc131850e at Xint0x80_syscall+0x2e
Uptime:25s
Physical memory: 986MB
Dumping 78MB: 63 47 31 15
Dump complete
```
_root_ has access to the internet and _user_ can do all things.
`pkg` does not do anything even when I try to downgrade from 1.10 to 1.9.4_1.

Any idea what to do and how?


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 13, 2017)

First 2 things. You're more or less hijacking a thread. Your problem has not much to do with the problem of the OP; those previous problems were fully pkg related whereas yours is more file system related.

And well... There's really no need to post twice.



ptr said:


> answered yes again, the download started
> but stopped after 33% of the first file and no more move possible. Therefore
> I pushed the powerbutton, the system shut down.


What is your definition of "shut down"?

Did it shut down cleanly as if you used `# shutdown now -p` or did it just turn off? Because from what you're describing I'd say it did not shutdown but it shut off.



ptr said:


> Reboot and `pkg install xfburn` and immediately the prompt came up. `fsck -y` showed that the man8 directory was damaged and could not be repaired because
> the system is only readable.


No, file systems don't work that way. It's not a directory which got damaged but an entry on your filesystem. Something which the boot process would have caught because of an unclean shutdown.

Another theory is that your harddisk is going bad and you're now seeing the results of that. But I'm more inclined to think that you didn't perform a clean shutdown.



ptr said:


> Any idea what to do and how?


Start in single user mode, and run fsck on the affected filesystem. Optionally you might also want to check the health of your harddisk.


----------



## ptr (May 15, 2017)

I am back to the forum after some health issues.

1. You are right ShelLuser: as a potter now retired I never had the chance of intellectual training for step-by-step-learning of computing-programming-hacking like some (many?, most?) of you ladies and gentlemen here in the forum. But since I was confronted with using a computer 17 years ago I managed my little tasks somehow on win98 first and a quick change to Linux. 7 months ago I changed to FreeBSD with great pleasure: well structured, good documentation, patience in the forum. I continue learning.

2. You are right: it is a problem of harddisk. I always had old hardware of people who did not like their laptops anymore. My actual one is 11 years old, I use it 7 years. I cannot install Ubuntu and derivates because they are complaining about imminent disk-failure. In the meantime I made 2 fresh installs on the same partition and had the same problems after a short while. The laptop has the bootoption "USB HDD", so I made a FreeBSD install on a 32GB sdcard with a cardreader: it runs without problems.


----------

